# Geekvape Ammit 25mm - RTA - Single Coil



## Max (4/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee 



Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - are you thinking about bringing some of these in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee


Sure @Max , we'll bring a few in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (4/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - Awesome - are you going to be at the VapeCon ?? - that may have been a dumb question but I had to ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - Awesome - are you going to be at the VapeCon ?? - that may have been a dumb question but I had to ask



Sure thing @Max 
The Vape Guy will be an exhibiting vendor at VapeCon 2017 and we are very excited about that

Here is the announcement
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-confirmed-vendors.t37674/page-5#post-541437

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - Awesome - are you going to be at the VapeCon ?? - that may have been a dumb question but I had to ask


Absolutely @Max, but the Ammits will be in circulation long before that


----------



## Max (4/6/17)

Ok @BumbleBee - thank you for that - what's your estimation until the first Ammit 25's land and distribution commences ???    

Best Regards - Max


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/17)

Max said:


> Ok @BumbleBee - thank you for that - what's your estimation until the first Ammit 25's land and distribution commences ???
> 
> Best Regards - Max


It's anyone's guess, so far I'd estimate around the beginning of July but I'm hoping it will be sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (6/6/17)

just subbing, want one when it comes in


----------



## Max (11/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - are you well - as per our chat above - do you have any idea yet when the Ammit 25mm will be circulating - looking forward to your comments. 

I'm respectfully requesting that if you do bring some in - please can you hold one until we meet at VapeCon. 

Best Regards - Max 
CC @Daniel Alves


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - are you well - as per our chat above - do you have any idea yet when the Ammit 25mm will be circulating - looking forward to your comments.
> 
> I'm respectfully requesting that if you do bring some in - please can you hold one until we meet at VapeCon.
> 
> ...


No fresh news on its arrival @Max, I think I'm just as excited about this one as you are but I don't see myself holding out until VapeCon 

I'm sure I can hang on to one or two until then though


----------



## Richelo Killian (12/6/17)

I'll be grabbing 1 from you as soon as it lands, so, just let us know when there is stock, and a link to buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (12/6/17)

Thank You so much @BumbleBee - that will be very kind of you - and in saying that - looking forward to meeting you at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/6/17)

Hi,

Any ETA on on these from any vendors?

thanks


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/6/17)

I am also on the hunt for one. Wife took over my serpent mini i have been on the lookout for a single coil replacement. Flying through juice on my goon. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/17)

I'm curious, what colours would everyone be looking at?


----------



## Daniel Alves (20/6/17)

for me its always the black Tanks, goes with everything. i think the blue may be popular as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm curious, what colours would everyone be looking at?
> 
> View attachment 98704


Silver for me. 

Tired of black. Will fit my battle worn hcigar very well.  







Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/6/17)

SS/Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/6/17)

Silver AND Blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (20/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - I would prefer a Silver/SS one please      

Thank You and see you at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (20/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - are you also thinking about the Wotofo SMM 24mm       Because if you are - then I will have another reason to meet you at the VapeCon 17

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...silver-stainless-steel-4ml-24mm-diameter.html




And this Mr @BumbleBee




Best Regards - Max


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - are you also thinking about the Wotofo SMM 24mm       Because if you are - then I will have another reason to meet you at the VapeCon 17
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...silver-stainless-steel-4ml-24mm-diameter.html
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about stocking the SMM but I could maybe scratch one up for you 

That yellow miniminikin looks like my cup of tea


----------



## Max (21/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - that would be Awesome - and a SMM at the same time - two tanks on one day 

I've seen the reviews on the Minikin 50 with the Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank and I believe they are available now - so that's why I mentioned it above.

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

The Ammit 25 RTA has just arrived 




I have them in Stainless, Black and Blue here: http://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-ammit-25-rta for only R490

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (27/6/17)

Ah nice, thx will actually place order now

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (27/6/17)

Last blue one mine 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (27/6/17)

@BumbleBee i actually also placed an order for Blue one, but its cool if you dont have, ill take a black one, give the Blue to @ettiennedj if possible?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (27/6/17)

thanks @Daniel Alves , stand up guy. I think with the instant EFT orders takes time to update on the vendors side.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> @BumbleBee i actually also placed an order for Blue one, but its cool if you dont have, ill take a black one, give the Blue to @ettiennedj if possible?


As luck would have it... I have one more blue one, I was keeping it aside for @Rincewind but he's happy to let you have it, we can always get more


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

ettiennedj said:


> thanks @Daniel Alves , stand up guy. I think with the instant EFT orders takes time to update on the vendors side.


I think it was because both orders were placed at exactly the same time, the server didn't know what hit it and didn't have time to react


----------



## Daniel Alves (27/6/17)

Ah awesome thanks guys

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/6/17)

@BumbleBee will you be getting spare glass in both sizes for those oops/just incase moments?


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

Dubz said:


> @BumbleBee will you be getting spare glass in both sizes for those oops/just incase moments?


I will indeed @Dubz, although I was intending only getting in the 5ml glass I will keep a few 2ml ones around just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (27/6/17)

Awesome @BumbleBee - see you on 26/08/2017 for a Silver/SS Ammit 25mm Single Coil as discussed above     

Best Regards


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/17)

Max said:


> Awesome @BumbleBee - see you on 26/08/2017 for a Silver/SS Ammit 25mm Single Coil as discussed above
> 
> Best Regards


I'll make sure there's one for you


----------

